# Shampoo and Conditioner?



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I am curious if you guys use human shampoo and conditioner? more and more people seem to randomly suggest using them on goats, especially if they are going to be washed fairly often. 
We've always used a livestock or horse shampoo, but I'm really curious who on here uses these and what kind you like using vs. ones to stay away from?

BTW, we have Boer goats shown in breeding classes so they will have their hair not shaved. We use whitening shampoo either for equine or multi species/Sullivan/Winner's Brand/etc. then shampoo with whatever we want to use - typically the Coconut shampoo from Winners Brand or Sullivan. Blow them out, and use Revive or Show Sheen, comb into hair and carefully blow dry it into their hair.
But if we could get the same results with a cheap human shampoo/conditioner that I don't have to remember - just so I can forget again- to order vs. going to the grocery store...lol.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

I don’t bathe mine. But if I did I would go for an equine shampoo, not human.


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

When I bathe them I use, Mane 'N Tail shampoo/conditioner. Use it on both myself and my animals, lol. Never had a problem and I personally love the smell.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

SandyNubians said:


> When I bathe them I use, Mane 'N Tail shampoo/conditioner. Use it on both myself and my animals, lol. Never had a problem and I personally love the smell.


I have heard very good things about that brand for all animals, humans included.


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> I have heard very good things about that brand for all animals, humans included.


It is very awesome. I mean, I have only ever tried maybe 1 or 2 other brands (for animals) but this one is by far my favorite. Keep it in the shower for my self and if someone needs a bath, I bring it out and use it for them.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

We just use Suave shampoo. No conditioner. We only wash before shows.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks for the input. I was curious. I have heard of using human shampoos and conditioners as an initial first of the year type shampooing to get the winter yuck out.
We've always used stuff for horses or livestock. We've actually been using a medicated shampoo I believe by Weaver? And it seems to really get them nice and clean as well. 
Coconut shampoo smells awesome, but the Sullivan's shampoos are good. My biggest problem is I don't order it when I should - forget or don't realize we're low and then I have to find something locally, or... that's the only thing I need to order and shipping is crazy in some cases for '1' bottle of shampoo lol.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Granted we probably don’t wash them as much as you but we use head and shoulders because that’s what I use lol. There’s some blue stuff at tractor supply that we spray on after that seems to really condition and puff their hair up. Maybe it’s the revive you mentioned I’m not sure.
I want to try the conditioner I have been using on myself this year. It’s a purple bottle I get from Walmart. All it says is equate beauty biotin and collagen on it. My hair gets really damaged, probably because I’m always in the sun. It breaks, it’s thin and is always dry. Since I’ve been using it I have noticed a HUGE difference and so has the lady that cuts my hair. It just feels fuller and more healthy and I think it is growing more. With our weather the kids goats are always slicked out and not much hair to play with so hopefully it helps with more hair on them


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

I used mane and tail as well. I also use Trader Joe's tea tree tingle during fly season as it helps keep bugs away and helps condition their skin.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Interesting! I didn't even think about head and shoulders! We don't shop at Walmart much at all, but I'll have to look into the equate brand shampoo to see what they have. My hair is in really bad condition as well, over due for a cut, and this time of year I pull it back and don't seldom wear it down.

This is what we normally use for the goats - smells really good!









I bought this one last fall, and have only used it on the dog so far lol Seemed to work great and she smelled good! Bought her dog shampoo though, so we could save the rest of this for the goats









seems like a lot of people like this one - I saw this one the most when we were at NAILE









Bought this last fall to try out, seemed to work well the one time I used it. We probably won't use it for county fair shows, we'll save it in case my kids do any big shows later this summer









We switched to a different feed store almost 2 months ago, and I am excited that they sell stuff for goats, and in general just have a well stocked store with some show supplies too! They sell this Weaver Medicated shampoo, and that is what I've been using lately - it really seems to work well and smells good as well so we may most likely be using this one more, and the others more randomly.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I THINK this is the stuff we sprayed on them. I should be going to tractor supply tomorrow so I will get a picture of it if it's not. They only carry maybe 10 hair products so I will find it there lol. It really does make their hair puff up and makes them soft https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/product/weaver-leather-conditioning-treatment-1-qt?cm_vc=-10005
I looked for the conditioner on amazon and they carry it. Which is good because after my last trip to Walmart I'm kinda anti Walmart


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Jessica84 said:


> I THINK this is the stuff we sprayed on them. I should be going to tractor supply tomorrow so I will get a picture of it if it's not. They only carry maybe 10 hair products so I will find it there lol. It really does make their hair puff up and makes them soft https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/product/weaver-leather-conditioning-treatment-1-qt?cm_vc=-10005
> I looked for the conditioner on amazon and they carry it. Which is good because after my last trip to Walmart I'm kinda anti Walmart


I almost bought something similar to this today when I drove 40 minutes to go pick up feed. It's a conditioning cream that smells like coconut. I debated, wanted to go look at the horse supplies to see what options they had and forgot about it! 
I may go pick up some mane & tail conditioner unless the local feed store has this conditioning cream or something similar.

I did pick up a bottle of Sullivan's Stain Buster bluing shampoo - that's one I haven't tried before. I think we might be good on shampoo and stain remover for most of the summer. Just need something good for conditioning.

Also --- I had been on the hunt for Luster's Pink Oil Sheen spray (for people), and could not find it anywhere! I used to get it at the Dollar General for around $3.00 a 15.5oz. can. So today, after looking and calling, I was able to find it on Dollar General website for $2.00 and got 3 can's plus shipping for under $12! They wanted about that much for 1 can on Amazon and other places.
If your familiar with Weaver ProPink - well.... Luster's Pink Oil Sheen spray is the exact same thing!!! I remember comparing labels years ago to a bottle my friend had at a show and it was completely the same, but... about 1/3 of the price! Crazy lol. So I was excited to find it on the DG website. A good friend and I both learned something new today - you can order from DG!

My kids have their first show a week from tomorrow, just taking a handful of does since they took away our buck classes from this show  I'm hoping to get a couple of goats bathed and clipped. Our county fair is 2 weeks from today!


----------



## Amanda Johnson (Mar 30, 2019)

I have dairy goats and they ussually only get a bath before shows. I just use dawn dish detergent and then I spray them with a conditioning spray( that smells really good). I know people say dawn will dry out there skin but the conditioning spray after the bath takes care of that.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

It is funny you mentioned the coconut smelling conditioner, in the thread about bugs, gnats, whatever, I think I forgot to post about a gas company service rep that came out. He uses coconut scented hairspray,with shaved head, to keep gnats away.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

That's interesting John! I should look into the coconut scented stuff more closely now lol! Problem is I ordered 3 15oz bottles of Pink oil and that should last us a long time! But I'm tempted to alternate and look into the kind the lady was talking about at Sally beauty supply. Imagine her thought when I said I needed it for showing goats lol! I made sure I added that in when I called, haha!!

With the coconut shampoo, I honestly have not noticed if bugs bothered them more or less, but usually when we've used it, we follow it with some kind of a conditioning spray like Revive or Show Sheen.
I want to look into either getting Mane and tail conditioner or the coconut conditioner while we are out shopping for new boots for my daughter tomorrow (because naturally, her 'newer' pair is coming apart at the toe! and she has to have them for 4-H horse contest on Fri and goat show on Sat!).


----------



## Amandanicole (Jun 20, 2014)

We’ve used pretty much whatever shampoo is available around the house at the moment. Whether that be human, animal or even dish soap. Most of our show goats are washed weekly. This helps keep hair feeling fresh and clean. All of our goats are in the pasture, so they get dirty often. 
When we are trying to grow hair they get our every other day and are rinsed with cold water then sprayed with conditioning spray (right now I am using the green stuff and like it). Then weekly they are rinsed with hard soap like dawn to get all of the greese and buildup out of hair. Afterwards we use a conditioner on them. Both the animal and human ones do the same thing. I leave it on for 10 minutes then rinse most of it out. 

At shows we wash them then do the 10 minutes deep conditioning.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Sounds great Amanda! Thank You! Our goats are outside as well. We aren't washing them as often, but our weather has been cool off and on, and rainy, so I'm afraid of causing them to get sick or skin issues. 

Have you used the Sullivan's Stain Buster bluing shampoo? We've never used anything other than horse whitening shampoo and this Stain Buster stuff seems lethal? lol. We used it for the first time this past weekend - I admit, I didn't read the label beforehand, but am curious how long you leave it on? We were so afraid the goats would stay blue we didn't leave it on very long lol! I may buy the horse shampoo as a precaution lol!


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

I might get some funny looks from some of you, but for very dirty critters (like first time bath of the season) I use liquid laundry detergent. It's extremely cheap and works very well for nasty stains. I first learned about it from the head riding master at my college equestrian center. She had white horses. 

I wouldn't use it on a regular basis because it would probably start to dry the skin, but I've never had a problem using it for the occasional baths that my critters get. If they're not too dirty I dump some detergent in a bucket, add the water, then apply with a sponge. But if they're quite stained (like bathing a white horse) I pour it on their coat directly and lather it up real good. 

I always use conditioner afterwards. I buy whatever conditioner is cheapest in the people products aisle. Usually that's TRESemme.


----------



## LockeEstates (Nov 25, 2017)

I use Mane and Tail shampoo and conditioner. We have had a great deal of rain this year so it is the first year I am concerned about bugs as I have a lot of standing water. Does anyone know if Coconut essential oil can be added to the conditioner to help with bug control or should I stay with my vinegar-water-Peppermint spray mixture?


----------



## Amandanicole (Jun 20, 2014)

Damfino said:


> I might get some funny looks from some of you, but for very dirty critters (like first time bath of the season) I use liquid laundry detergent. It's extremely cheap and works very well for nasty stains. I first learned about it from the head riding master at my college equestrian center. She had white horses.
> 
> I wouldn't use it on a regular basis because it would probably start to dry the skin, but I've never had a problem using it for the occasional baths that my critters get. If they're not too dirty I dump some detergent in a bucket, add the water, then apply with a sponge. But if they're quite stained (like bathing a white horse) I pour it on their coat directly and lather it up real good.
> 
> I always use conditioner afterwards. I buy whatever conditioner is cheapest in the people products aisle. Usually that's TRESemme.


When I showed dairy cattle, we used laundry detergent to wash them. Keep in mind these were Holsteins (White and black) who lived out in a muddy pasture. It was the best thing we found for those super tough stains. BUT we only washed them before shows, or else I would have feared drying out their skin too much.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Funny you mentioned the laundry soap. We used to use one of those Oxy stain removers, it's been years, I can't remember what it's called, but I might be able to find it again at the store - I'll have to look. It did help a lot, but I worried about drying out the skin. With washing them often over the next month or two I've been trying to use things easy on the skin.

For now, I just have the Bluing Stain Buster shampoo from Sullivan's and I am worried we'll turn the goats blue lol


----------



## Amandanicole (Jun 20, 2014)

About 3 weeks ago I was at the dollar store and saw this laundry detergent. I figured I’ll try it. It has been in a corner since then. Out of sight, out of mind. 
Yesterday I came across it. I had a doe I needed to bathe and slick for my nephew to show her as a market doe. I figured if it ruins her hair, it won’t hurt too much since I’m about to shave it all of anyways. 
Long story short, it is AWESOME!!!
Got her super white and made her hair really really soft!


I can’t get the picture to load, but it’s Ajax classic laundry detergent


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

I just made a great discovery: Dove shampoo with rosemary and lavender. It's cheap. it smells good, it rinses out easily and the herbs in it are natural fly repellants!!!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

groovyoldlady said:


> I just made a great discovery: Dove shampoo with rosemary and lavender. It's cheap. it smells good, it rinses out easily and the herbs in it are natural fly repellants!!!


That's very cool! I'll have to remember to look for it. We've just been using what we have on hand - Sullivan Coconut and Clear Choice, and a whitener between Sullivan's Stain Buster and Quic Silver. We were at a show last weekend and the facility owner is a Sullivan dealer so I picked up more Clear Choice and Stain Buster. He mentioned there is another whitening shampoo much better than the blue shampoos - I think it's called Clearly White or something similar, I haven't googled it yet. Anyway, he was sold out of it, but told me he'd have some at State Fair, so I may try that - no worries about them turning blue if you leave it on too long lol!!!


----------

